
DevOps: Tools Can Lead the Culture Change - mooreds
https://redmonk.com/rstephens/2019/10/25/devops-tools-can-lead-the-culture-change/
======
mikece
To effectively pull off a DevOps transformation you need buy-in from the whole
organization, as detailed in the excellent book "The Phoenix Project."
Ultimately DevOps and agile development is something PEOPLE do, and while
certain tools can make it easier, the perfect tool set won't change the mind
of executives intent on maintaining the status quo.

